

The OMGPOP acquisition: 6 weeks later - teej
http://teejm.com/omgpop-acquisition-6-weeks-later/

======
bobbles
Well personally right now I have stopped playing Draw Something _entirely_
since now it wont LET me play unless I give it permission to 'post to Facebook
on my behalf'.

No chance, Zynga

~~~
lux
Exactly why I deleted it as well. I accidentally granted it permission, then
found the setting to change the permissions back, and then I could no longer
access the app under that account. Game over.

------
computerbob
My guess is that because Draw Something actually takes effort to do versus
Words with Friends is just a quick thing you can play constantly for weeks on
end. I know that for me Draw Something was really fun because it was new, but
now it almost takes to much effort to fire it up and play for a quick time
waster.

~~~
NathanKP
Personally it is the opposite for me. Words with Friends takes a lot of mental
effort to figure things out, versus drawing a quick sketch without having to
worry about losing balloons, etc.

I'm still playing Draw Something, but got bored of Words with Friends.

------
msprague
I don't enjoy playing it anymore and I uninstalled it as soon as it gave me a
notification that was ad-related. That's way too obtrusive.

------
alanh
Heads up: the graph is misleading as it does not start that Y axis at 0.

(Nor does it go back very far.)

~~~
mertd
Well here: [http://www.appdata.com/apps/facebook/225826214141508-draw-
so...](http://www.appdata.com/apps/facebook/225826214141508-draw-something-by-
omgpop)

5M users is still 33% of 15M (their peak) no matter how you plot it.

It is a fad mini game without too much depth and little repeat value. Trend is
not surprising. I'd say it is expected.

~~~
alanh
Thanks, but how are those graphs better? They aren’t anchored at zero either
and don’t show more than 30 days without some sort of premium account.

> _It is a fad mini game without too much depth and little repeat value. Trend
> is not surprising. I'd say it is expected._

Most likely. I sure got tired of drawing the same, sponsored words.

------
shpoonj
I'm baffled that the author doesn't consider the acquisition as a cause for
the decline.

~~~
citricsquid
You honestly believe that there's a reasonable chance 30% of their players
quit because Zynga bought the company? Most people don't even know who Zynga
or OMGPOP are, they just know about specific games.

~~~
uxp
The two comments just above this as I post are complaints about Draw Something
_requiring_ Facebook wall posting permissions, or else the game won't play.

I could easily see a 30% decline in userbase due to _silly_ restrictions such
as this. Sure, you could just start a new account using an email address, but
then you've lost all your previous games, and all your friends will have to
re-associate you with the new username. It's frankly easier to just say "uh,
they want what? no..." and close the app, being reminded of the experience
anytime you think of playing again until you remove it from your phone.

